# Tivo Mini with DVD Recorder



## bs0755 (Nov 23, 2007)

I just ordered a Roamio Plus, and a Mini. I currently have a Premiere XL4, and two Series 3 units. I have seven TVs, three of which are just connected "basic" non digital cable wall outlets. My plan is to sell the Series 3 Tivos and eventually service all seven TVs with the Premiere and Roamio, and additional Minis. My original intent was to hook up the Roamio to our main TV and the Premiere to a little used TV in the basement family room. There is a DVD recorder connected to this TV, which I use to archive programs.

My problem is that my wife has gotten used to using two tuners in the bedroom, so that she can watch two shows at the same time. She would not be able to do that with the Mini--only being able to switch between two programs in real time? So, if I connect the Premiere to the bedroom TV, would I be able to connect a DVD player to the Mini via the breakout cable, and use HDMI cable for the family room TV? Do they output simultaneously, as does the full size box?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep that should work fine. However you might run into an issue with HDCP. If the HDMI connection is HDCP enabled and the show you're watching is protected then TiVo will disable the analog outputs. Although I've heard that inserting a cheap HDMI switch into the chain will eliminate the HDCP and allow both outputs to be active at all times.


----------



## bs0755 (Nov 23, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> Yep that should work fine. However you might run into an issue with HDCP. If the HDMI connection is HDCP enabled and the show you're watching is protected then TiVo will disable the analog outputs. Although I've heard that inserting a cheap HDMI switch into the chain will eliminate the HDCP and allow both outputs to be active at all times.


Thanks--I already have a component splitter/amp, so if there is an issue with HDMI, I could just use that?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

bs0755 said:


> Thanks--I already have a component splitter/amp, so if there is an issue with HDMI, I could just use that?


I've never had any issues when only component is connected with copy protected channels. Analog must be only getting disabled when HDMI is also hooked up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah it only happens when HDMI is connected, the TV the HDMI is connected to has established an HDCP link and the show/channel you're watching is protected. The only reason I mentioned it is because it requires such a weird combo it's not always clear why it's happening.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jwbelcher said:


> I've never had any issues when only component is connected with copy protected channels. Analog must be only getting disabled when HDMI is also hooked up.


Yes. With HDMI. I've had issues going back to my S3 boxes. I initially used a manual switch to get around it. But I don't use the TV to much any more so as long as I don't mess around with the TV inputs while recording, then it is fine for me.


----------

